# MTD/Troy Bilt Bronco 42" deck tension spring question



## Strat68 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi all, appreciate if someone experienced with fixing MTD mowers can help me out. I believe my deck is similar to mowers with other names, particularly Cub Cadet, as I saw an identical deck on youtube but his problem looked worse than mine.

This is a model J609 for Lowes, regular bronco not the super from the mid 00's (2007 maybe?). Anyhow, in my service manual it doesn't show where the tension springs connect end to end. So when I had a break and part of the spring got lost, I guessed. I got it to mow, but it does not tension properly there is a delay of about 5 seconds before the blades come to full speed. And it slips easy in the slightest thick grass, hence I burn belts often.

My questions are. In the pic that I marked "X" that line is where I last connected the tension spring, is that right?
Second, where the question mark is, by the break lever, is there another spring supposed to go there?




















I left an unmarked if someone wouldn't mind editing...
Thanks for looking.
Steve


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. This is sort of like yours, I believe.


----------



## Strat68 (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks @pogobill this helps. I went up one 1/8 thicker (half to 5/8) so the spring touches the drive pulley. I will have to rig something or take the belt back. Not sure if that extra 1/8" is what's causing the idle pulley to sit back and to the left, as in my pictures.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I would try and use the proper belt, the thickness may not let the belt sit where it needs to be, and the proper length would allow the tensioner to pull the belt to the right and keep the spring away from the pulley / belt. 
Perhaps Bob Driver will see this and offer some proper advise as well as some insight into belts and springs..


----------

